# How long will it take for our puppies to adjust to a new home?



## bonnieandclyde (Feb 18, 2010)

We just purchased 2 rat terrrier-chihuahuas this afternoon. They are all huddled up and wont eat. Outside they love to run around but once we come inside they are huddled together in a corner. How long will it take to adjust to a new home? Is it ok if they dont eat? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

It is very common for dogs not to eat the first night or two in their new home; perfectly natural. Within a week they should be fitting right in. May I ask how old they are and why you decided to BUY two mixed breed dogs at the same time?


----------



## DodgingFlames (Feb 11, 2010)

Would it be okay if you didn't eat?

No but really, my puppy that I got two days ago was fairly withdrawn at first and extremely nervous about my much larger dogs for obvious reasons. It took her a couple hours to warm up to ME and still isn't used to my other dog. 

I would try offering them a lot of treats haha.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

The older they are, the longer it may take. More so if past 12 weeks old. I wouldn't worry about not eating for a few days. All of our 21 puppies ate from the very start, in many cases a meal on the drive home. It is best to continue the same food as before for a while. Put it down and leave it 15 minutes. Take it up and don't give them anything to eat until the next meal. Until they are 3 months old, I feed puppies morning, noon, and evening. Smaller breeds like them could need 3 meals longer. 

With littermates you need to be very careful to bond with them. They could bond to each other and ignore you. Try this:

''Elevation for small puppies: Sit on the floor and gently put your hands around your pup's middle, below his front legs, and lift him up. He is facing you. Hold him for 15 seconds. Repeat until he no longer struggles. If he is past 10-12 weeks, lift his front feet off the ground, but don't pick him up.

Cradling for small puppies: Hold your puppy gently on his back, as you would cradle a small baby. If he struggles, hold him firmly until he quiets for 10-15 seconds. With larger pups, you can do this as your sit on the floor, with your pup between your legs.

Quiet lying down: Place your pup on the floor on his side, with all 4 legs pointing away from you. Use your hands on his neck/shoulder area and middle, to hold him in this position. When he is quiet, praise him. Lengthen the time that you keep him quietly in this position. When he accepts this position well, handle his paws and muzzle, while keeping him quiet.''

The quotes mean this isn't my original work. It is copied from my Puppy Raising Manual. I have long used these or minor variations of them, and they are very effective. You may want to give him a belly rub while he is on his back too. Helps bonding. There is a big difference between him rolling over and demanding a belly rub, and you choosing a time to roll him over and rub his belly. The latter cements your place as pack leader.


----------



## bonnieandclyde (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for all your replies! Our puppies are almost 4 months old. We were going to get one but they were both so sweet we decided to get both of them so they would have a buddy to play with. They are from the same litter, one male one female. They love to be held and love to cuddle and do not squirm to get out of our arms...we even have a three year old and they just sit on her lap. Thanks for your advice on the eating...I wont worry about them unless it goes on for a few days!


----------

